# tear from heaven...



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2008)

i dont no weather i want to write this but here it goes.... 

i got joesph- fransic in my local farmshop. with his sister caramel. one day abou 2 weeks lter i saw him look out of his hutch. he looked sad, so i pulled on my wellies and coat and went out on bunny needs hug mission. i lifted him up. he stared at me.... his bottom was wet with a cold googy substnce.. i called my mum, she said he will be ok, but i ran in to the house and got luke warm water and wetted cotton wool balls. i wiped him, gave him a cuddle and extra bedding.

the next 3 dys he was out side. i sat for hours at a time. staring in to his eyes. thinking why, why him, i wonder what he is thinkin.. him- why is she heaar, wt am i doin? i need to eat, or even sleep. why is my sister staying away? why is my world falling part? why do i get these teriable pains in my tummy? why o why..

. one day i heared him grind. that was the last straw, he was coming in to the house.i got a box, cardbored one, and put in things like straw, wter, hot water bottle, food. caramel cme in aswell for company for both of them.

him- why is she lifting me, and my sister? GRIND GRIND, o the pain i shut my eyes tight. my owner always crys every time i grind. the pain, bubbles up in side, un-explainble sore. all i can do is grind, hunger eats away at me...

soon caramel is becoming to bad, and is put away in the hutch. but the day before she was pushing his head up....

him- i get lifted up and cuddled. my belly rubed. but the to day she put this thing in my mouth! it had water, but it tasted funny,.. it filled me up, but i dont like the way i have to get it.

soon he seemed to be getting better less goo...., taking the mixture out of the siringe. i got texts every2 hours in school.

soon he had like a cow pat. it smelled and looked "lovely"but i could see the look in his eyes, a sign of relief..

him- how is my sister? i hope she is ok.... i am in less pain, i get baths every day. i just lie here, when i gring it is bad. 

i came home one day. he was dying.he could nott lift his head. or any thing. i gave hm the siringe. but he had no power.........he could not seem to swallow....

thatafternoon i did not eat. he did not either. i sat on he chair, hot water bottle in blankets on my lap, and him........t 9 o clock my mum saidgo and get in 2 your pjs.

he got lifted on the blanket and hot water bottle by my mum. he then struggled, like a fish out of waterto stay with me......

i m getting weaker. i no it. my owner the one i love like my mother, was with me all night. she tried to go but i struggled to her. i got 2 stay with her. she cried from her heart, and i cried in my heart... i could not move.

soon after 10 my mum said it was time to let him go to bed, and me as well......i cried in my sorrow to his little heart. he new i loved him...i said my good byes,....

she is gone! help me, i wanted to cry, help, but no 1 heard me.... i lay there. slowly thinking of my short life my mother, the breeder,my sisterand elena, my owner..... then the time came.... i closed my eyes one last time,,,,,, and spread my wings...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 14, 2008)

I am sorry that you lost him. You mentioned this happened two weeks ago? Or did he just pass? How long did this take? It sounds like it may have been too fast to get him to a vet. I am sorry to hear for your loss.

Binky free, little guy. :rainbow:


----------



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2008)

happened on the sad day... 9th october 2008 it lasted 2 weeks..... no money for vet then,...

no i have money


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 14, 2008)

That is good, how is the other bunny? How did she take it? :hug:


----------



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2008)

she knew he was dying... dhe nudged his head up and licked him. she then started to sit on top of him soshe went out. i was going to let her hve time with the body,.. but i guessed she lready knew...

so i got eyore, her other brother! she does like him, but she really loved the passed away bunny...


----------

